#  Schulmedizin >   Ulna-Minus-Variante,TFCC-Läsion, Diskusshaving, Schmerz >

## Sternchen152

Hallo  :zd_bye_3_cut: ! Seit meinem 12. Lebensjahr habe ich Schmerzen in beiden Handgelenken. Mal mehr, mal weniger! An einen Unfall kann ich mich nicht erinnern. War deshalb in den letzten 18 Jahren auch schon bei mehreren Ärzten. "Sie haben nix" - war stets die Diagnose. Laut MRT auch keine Diskusläsion. Die Schmerzen beginnen immer im Bereich des Diskus und strahlen dann aus, beide Hände schlafen häufig ein (meistens rechts), beginnend am kleinen Finger bis dann alle eingeschlafen sind. Vor zwei Jahren wurde ich in die Handchirurgie überwiesen - "Sie haben nix". Dann hat mich mein Ortho in die nächste Handchirurgie (mit sehr guten Ruf) überwiesen. Nach vielen Untersuchungen wurde schließlich eine Spiegelung des rechten Handgelenks gemacht. Ulna-Minus-Variante, Arthrose, Diskusläsion. Es wurde ein Diskusshaving gemacht, Cortison eingespritzt und das Strecksehnenfach gespalten (nachdem ich nun auch Schmerzen im Daumen hatte, Finkelsteinzeichen positiv.) Nach drei Wochen Gips und großen Schmerzen (Verklebung der Sehnen im Daumen trotz regelmäßiger Bewegung) wurden die Schmerzen noch schlimmer und die Handchirurgie schickte mich in die Schmerzklinik. "Rebellierender Nerv". Es folgte eine Behandlung mit Lyrica, Cortison und Schmerzmitteln, Krankengymnastik und Ergo. Der Nerv hat sich mittlerweilen beruhigt, die Medikamente sind abgesetzt, der Schmerz am Diskus ist geblieben. Der operierende Arzt hatte bereits nach der OP geäußert das man eventuell nachoperieren müsste. Also ging es wieder in die Uniklinik. Der operierende Arzt arbeitet dort nicht mehr, der "Neue" empfiehlt eine Umschulung, keine OP mehr, da die Schmerzen schon zu lange sind und er denkt das weitere OPs die Sache nur noch schlimmer machen. Mittlerweilen habe ich auch das linke Handgelenk zum MRT getragen. Ulna-Minus-Variante, alter Bruch, Athrose und (Überraschung) eine Diskusläsion. Ich arbeite normalerweise in der Schwerstpflege (Elternzeit) und weiß schon jetzt manchmal vor Schmerzen nicht wohin :loser_3_cut: . Kennt jemand die selbe Problematik oder hat sonstwie Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet? Was hilft eventuell? Wäre für jede Antwort super-dankbar. LG :yes_3_cut:

----------


## wolfbiker

Huhu...
leider kann ich dir direkt nicht bei deinem Problem helfen... aber  vielleicht hilft es dir, zu wissen, dass es auch andere mit  Handproblemen zu kämpfen haben.
Bei mir hat man auch ewig lang nichts gefunden (Schmerzen v.a. NACH  Belastungen, Handwurzel/Gelenksbereich), MRT, Nervenmessleitgeschw.,  Schonung, Entzünd. hemmende Salben / Tabletten, ... alles ein Begriff  für mich  :Smiley: 
Zuletzt hat der Handchirurg nun ebenfalls die UlnaMinus Variante  festgestellt, dazu eine extreme Bandlaxität. Nun ja... jetzt bekommen  ich KG und dann mal schauen. Ansonsten stehe ich leider genauso wie du  vorm Berg  :Sad:

----------


## Sternchen152

Hi wolfbiker! 
Vielen Dank für deine Rückantwort. Tut gut (auch wenn es blöde klingt, weil man es ja niemanden wünscht) zu wissen das man nicht der einzige "Ahnungslose" ist. Wurde dein MRT mit Kontrastmittel gemacht? Wenn nein solltest du auf ein erneutes MRT mit Kontrastmittel bestehen um abzuchecken ob deine Beschwerden nicht auch vom Diskus kommen könnten. Bei meinen ersten beiden MRT´s wurde kein Kontrastmittel gegeben, aber in den Bericht geschrieben das der Diskus i.O. ist. Der Diskus kann allerdings nur nach Kontrastmittelgabe beurteilt werden. Diese "Schlamperei" hat mich 2 Jahre Schmerzen und eine Ablehnung an einer sehr bekannten Handchirurgie gekostet. Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall noch alles Gute und würde mich freuen immer mal wieder von dir zu hören wie sich die Sache macht. Ich habe morgen einen Termin auf dem Arbeitsamt zwecks Umschulung. Bin nicht gerade begeistert. LG Sternchen

----------


## wolfbiker

Hey, 
nee MRT wurde ohne Kontrastmittel gemacht... aber es wurde ja auch paar mal geröntgt, worauf man sowas eigentlich auch hätte sehen müssen oder?
Oje das ist aber wirklich ärgerlich - v.a. wenn sich die Ärzte dann auf eine Ansicht festfahren und überhaupt keine Diskussion zulassen, evtl. noch andere Probleme in Betracht zu ziehen..  :Sad:  
Dir auf jeden Fall auch alles gute, und viel Glück bei deiner Umschulung! Sicher, besser wärs wenns nicht notwendig wäre - aber wenns eine Chance der Alternative gibt, ist doch trotz Umstände irgendwo bisschen "Land in Sicht"!
Ja, lass auf jeden Fall in Kontakt bleiben - gerade zu solch "raren" Problemen findet man ja sonst wenig gleichgesinnte. 
Gruß

----------


## Sternchen152

Hi! 
Eine Schädigung des Discus ist im Röntgenbild nicht erkennbar. Der Discus kann nur mit Kontrastmittel bei einer MRT beurteilt werden oder natürlich bei einer Handspiegelung. Würde dir deshalb raten auf eines der beiden Möglichkeiten zu bestehen falls deine Schmerzen in der Nähe des Discus sind. Je nachdem wo die Verletzung dann wäre kann man den Discus beispielsweise auch nähen. Die Narbe danach ist nicht größer als ein aufgekratzter Insektenstich. Die Uniklinik hatte mich auch schon zur KG geschickt weil (aufgrund der fehlerhaften MRT-Berichte) sie sich anfangs auch keinen Reim auf meine Schmerzen machen konnten. Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren beide Handgelenke ein einziger Schmerz. Nach der KG die ich in einer Praxis gemacht habe die auch auf Hände spezialisiert ist (Einfache Fahrt 90 Kilometer :-( ), konnte ich zumindest den Schmerz eingrenzen. Diesbeszüglich hat mir die Sache damals eigentlich schon geholfen. Hast du erste Erfolge oder was empfiehlt dir die KG? LG Sternchen

----------


## Knuffel

Hallo, 
bei mir wurde auch an beiden Armen eine Ulna minus Varinte festgestellt. (Mrt mit KM und Röntgen) Und ich bin "begeistert"! Ich bin auch seit 7 Jahren (und ich bin auch erst 20) wegen Schmerzen zum Arzt gerannt. Nun endlich, wurde wenigstens eine DIagnose gestellt, wo meine Schmerzen her kommen, mit dem Zusatz: Sie müssen damit leben. Ich wurde gefragt wann es denn weh tut, nach meiner Antwort hieß es dann: ich soll das alles lassen o0 Ich bin 20, hallo? Soll keine Hobbys haben und arbeiten ist auch kritisch? Wie soll es denn sein, wenn ich noch 10 bis 20 Jahre älter bin? Und über Folgen wie Monbeintod wurde ich natürlich auch nicht aufgeklärt. Ich habe das Gefühl man wird nicht ernst genommen wenn man jung ist, man darf nichts haben und es kann noch nicht so schlimm sein, dass was gemacht werden muss, bis es zu spät ist...ich war Leitungssportler und hatte hohe Belastungen, doch das überhört jeder Arzt.
Ich mein ich bin nicht scharf auf eine Op, doch ich wünscht gerne Warnungen, Hinweise und Aufklärung. Ich finde es schlimm, dass es mehreren so geht. 
Sorry musste mal Luft ablassen. 
Wisst ihr ob man mit Muskelaufbau was machen kann? Um es zu stabiliesieren oder so? Die Handgeleneke sind so instabil und knicken schnell weg (ist das bei euch auch so?). 
Euch alles Gute, LG Knuffel

----------


## wolfbiker

@ sternchen: Die KG beginnt erst nächste Woche... aber ich werde mich melden wie es anschlägt! (Auch wenn ich mich Frage was man an der Hand so KG mäßig machen kann; ich bin gespannt  :Smiley:  ) 
Wusste ich nicht dass man den Diskus nur mit KM prüfen kann... abwegig wärs nicht weil die Schmerzen ja auch von Heute auf Morgen kamen. Aber ich möchte jetzt erstmal die Pferde nicht weiter scheu machen und schauen wie die KG bzw. das Muskeltraining anschlägt... die Klinik hat mir angeboten, falls sich in 6 - 9 Monaten nichts ändert, eine Kinematographie (ne Ahnung was das ist??) und eine Arthroskopie des l. Handgelenkes zu machen.  
@ Knuffel: Oha, irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass, wenn UlnaMinus Probleme macht, dann permanent...  :Sad: 
Mit deiner Ärzteproblematik ist tatsächlich was dran, beim ersten Neurologen bei dem ich war war es auch ganz lustig. Ich schilderte ihm so meine Probleme, daraufhin hat er gesagt .."mh.. und was stört sie daran jetzt konkret?". Schmerzen halt, aber sonst eigentlich nichts... -.- 
Bei der Handchirurgie wo ich jetzt gelandet bin ist es eigentlich ganz okay - Handchirurgie St. Georgen. Wenn du in der Nähe wohnst kannst du ja mal vorbeischauen... viele Ärzte wollen sich halt absichern, dass sie erst dann operieren, wenn wirklich total feierabend ist. 
Zu deiner Muskelaufbau-Frage: Bereiten dir sachtes trainieren Schmerzen? Bei mir wurde gesagt, ich muss die Hand sogar belasten. Einfach aus dem Grund, dass die Sehnen, Bänder etc. kräftiger werden und das sowieso leicht marode Gelenk GESTÜTZT wird. Interessanterweise habe ich beim Krafttraining nämlich keine Probleme.
Also ich würde dir, sofern es geht, wirklich raten, etwas Krafttraining zu betreiben, v.a. weil du ja sagst dass deine HG sowieso schon instabil sind. 
Mir wurde gesagt, das schlimmste, was man machen könnte, wäre, die Hand in Schiene zu legen und nichts mehr zu machen. Dadurch wird alles nur noch Schwächer und belastet das Gelenk mehr... v.a. da das eine Problematik ist, die so "von selbst" nicht heilt, wie eine Entzündung oder so. 
Gruß 
P.S.: Ich habe damals 1 Monat so geschont, die Beschwerden waren eher schlimmer denn besser - und wisst ihr, was der Neuro mir gesagt hat? "Müssen Sie schon mal 3 Monate oder so schonen..." - das Wort zum Freitag.

----------


## Himmels_Kind

Hallo Knuffel, 
ich kenne die Meinung von Arzten, die behaupten dir kann nichts fehlen und wehtun kann es auch nicht ... Ja meine Orthopädin hat doch tatsächlich zu mir gesagt "Du kannst keine Schmerzen haben!"
Ja ohne Worte  :Angry:  
Also ich habe in der Physiotherapie auch Muskelkräftigung gemacht und auch privat sehr viel dafür getan...aber bei mir hat des die Instabilität nicht gebessert und auch die Schmerzen wurden dadurch nicht besser
Aber wie gesagt da kann ich nur von mir reden 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Knuffel

Hallo Himmels_Kind und hallo wolfbiker,
danke erstmal für eure Antworten  :Smiley:  
zu wolfbiker: also die Schmerzen sind bei ziemlich allen was ich so tue. Ich regestriere die leichten schon nicht mehr, weil es normal ist. Aber ich merks richtig, wenn ich eine Weile schreibe, beim tragen, beim aufstützen, so auch beim Training. Ich mache meist weiter, denn es ist ja primär nichts (außer evtl. das Lunatum) was durch Belastung verschlimmert wird und weil ich mich ungern in meinen Hobbys einschränken will (vlt. etwas unvernünftig  :Sad:  ). 
Mein letzter Handchiruge sagte man könne wohl keine Muskeln aufbauen, da da ja nur ein großer lang läuft, der wohl nicht viel stützen kann. Dachte bloß, dass ihr vielleicht andere Dinge gehört habt. Ich werds mal ausprobieren. 
an Hmmels_kind: Ja genau das sagen mir die Ärzte auch. Ist nichts, nur eine Prellung oder nein, sie haben da Schmerzen und dann auch da, dass passt nichts zusammen, sie bilden sich das ein. o0 Hallo, nur weil es nicht im Buche steht? Ich glaube, man kann sich halt immer schwer hineinversetzen, wenn man es nicht selber hat.  
Wie gesagt, ich will nicht unbedingt eine Op, doch ich habe bedenken, dass man was machen könnte, aber nicht ernst genommen wird und es dann irgendwann zu spät ist. Werde mal mein Chirugen nochmal kontaktieren und nachfragen, auf was ich so achten sollte und was passieren könnte oder so. Bin mal gespannt ob ich aufgeklärt werde. Die Ärzte sehen das wohl oft auch nicht so verbissen (wie ich bisher so zumindest mitbekam) weil viele ihr Leben lang mit der Variante leben und nie was merken oder es nie schlimm wird. Vielleicht hat man ja Glück. 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Sternchen152

Hi Leute! 
Super das jetzt hier so viel "Leben" ist. Interessanterweise haben wir ja alle die selben "positiven" Arzterfahrungen gemacht. Bei mir hat sich die Sache leider so lange hingezogen (19 Jahre) weil zwar immer Röntgenbilder gemacht wurden aber keine MRT. Dann zwar ein MRT, aber ohne Kontrastmittel dafür den Vermerk ("Diskus in Ordnung"). Als Laie kann man ja nicht wissen das der Diskus nur mit Kontrastmittel sichtbar ist. Ich kann keinen der nachfolgenden Ärzte einen Vorwurf daraus machen das sie die Schmerzen am Handgelenk nicht mit einem Diskusschaden in Verbindung bringen konnten. Ich habe jedoch auch "idiotische" Ärzte kennengelernt (dazu noch an einer der besten Handchirurgien Europas) die mich mit dem Satz: "10 Kilo weniger Fett auf den Rippen und es geht ihnen wieder gut" (Halloooooo, lauf ich auf den Händen :Huh?: ?) nach Hause geschickt haben. Aber ich habe auch tolle Ärzte erlebt (Uniklinik Erlangen) die wirklich so lange gesucht und probiert haben (anfangs auch mit KG) bis schließlich der Verdacht aufkam das, das MRT wohl nicht so "glaubenswürdig" ist. Ohne diesen Arzt, der nun leider nicht mehr dort tätig ist, würde ich immer noch als "Hat nix - will wohl net arbeiten" - Abgestempelt rumlaufen. Ich bin da mittlerweilen hart geworden, sag den Ärzten was los ist und bestehe auch darauf das sie sich mit mir auseinandersetzen. Ich denke das Problem ist das "normalo Ärzte" zu wenig Ahnung von der Materie haben, "Experten" hingegen ist die Sache einfach zu langweilig. Die nähen lieber abgefetzte Arme im ganzen wieder an. Das bringt was für die Forschung, Geld und nen guten Ruf für die Klinik und Karriere. Zum Thema Krankengymastik kann ich nur folgendes sagen: Ich bin auch zur KG gegangen, allerdings zu einer die sich auf Hand spezialisiert hatte (sind meist leider nur in der Nähe von Handchirurgischen Kliniken zu finden). Anfangs hatte ich Schmerzen in der ganzen Hand, danach nur noch an den Stellen wo wirklich was futsch war! Mir hat es also schon was gebracht. Es geht auch darum "richtige Bewegungen" zu erlernen. d.h. die Handgelenke nicht ständig zu überdehnen. Laut meinem Orthopäden wäre das einzige was wirklich bei mir hilft (außer einer OP von der er und die Uniklinik aber abrät) Ledermanschetten. Sind extra-breite Lederbänder die am Handgelenk mit Schnallen fest gemacht werden. Die pressen dann alles in der Hand zusammen, so das man nicht ständig überstrecken kann und das ganze ein bisschen mehr Halt hat. Fand ich eigentlich ne gute Geschichte, aber nicht in meinem Job in der Schwerstpflege. Da bekomm ich mit der Hygiene massive Probleme. Aber für Schreibtischakrobaten ist das sicher einen Versuch wert. Zahlt übrigends die Krankenkasse NICHT. In Bezug auf Hobbys bin ich mittlerweilen soweit das ich mir lieber ne Schmerztablette einschmeiße als ständig nur zu verzichten. Ich reite also wieder, trainiere auch wieder mit Hunden. Naja, ein paar Dinge gäbs schon noch die ich gerne als Hobby beginnen würde, mir aber aufgrund der Problematik spare, doch im großen und ganzen leb ich nach dem Motte "Zähne zu und durch". Kann mich ja mit 31 noch nicht auf´s Sofa setzen. LG an euch alle

----------


## Knuffel

Hallo Sternchen152, 
"Zähne zu und durch" genau so sehe ich das auch  :Smiley:  auch wenn einige ein dadurch unterstellen: so schlimm kann es dann nicht sein, nur weil man nicht so viel jammert wie andere, sondern lernt mit zu leben, (hab nix gegen "jammernde" jeder hat ein anderes Schmerzempfinden) 
So eine Ledermanchette habe ich auch. Hab immer gedacht ich bild mir ein, dass das hilft^^ was ich auch sehr gut finde ist Tape. Es gibt Bücher über das ideale eintapen (hab ich leider nicht, habs von meinem Trainer gelernt^^) Find ich im Sommer angenehmer. Vielleicht ist das auch eine Alternative für dich, wegen der Hygiene? Ist ja eine Art Pflaster? Kenn mich da nicht aus. 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Sternchen152

Hallo Knuffel! 
Hab bisher schon viel übers Tapen gehört, aber (noch) keine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht. Aus welchem Material ist dieses Tapeband? Wenn es Flüssigkeit aufzieht wie ein Pflaster wäre es leider hinfällig. Aber wenn nicht, könnte es eine super Erleichterung für mich auf der Arbeit sein. Wo hast du deine Ledermanschette her? Wie teuer war sie? Und wie war anfangs das Tragegefühl? Mein Orthopäde hat mich etwas gewarnt das es anfangs nicht so angenehm sein soll (drückt, schneidet ein), aber sich dann super anpasst. LG Sternchen

----------


## Knuffel

Hallo,  
also das Tape ist ähnlich wie diese braunen Pflaster ohen Mull von der Rolle. Weißt du welche ich meine? Bzw. gibt es auch so elastisches. Also sie werden nass, aber richtig saugen...weiß nicht, kommt drauf an wo da die Grenze liegt... Ich mach es immer wenn ich mein Wassersport ausübe. 
Die Ledermanchette habe ich von meiner Tante (Apothekerin) sie hat sie bestellt, ich glaube die hat damals (keine Garantie auf Richtigkeit) 8-12 Euro gekostet. Ich habe gerade mit ihr telefoniert, also Preise wusste sie nicht mehr, kann man aber überall bestellen.
Also Probleme hatte ich nicht. Gut Leder ist am Anfang steif, aber unbequem zu tragen ist es nicht. Ich schnür sie auch immer richtig fest, damit sie nicht runterrutscht von Gelenk, manchmal koriegiere ich dann nach, am Laufe "des Tages". Die Manschette ist 5 cm breit und hat zwei Schnallen zum zu machen.  
LG Knuffel

----------


## Sternchen152

Hi Knuffel! 
Vielen Dank für die Info. Werde mir mal jemand in der Nähe suchen, der Ahnung vom Tapen hat und mich mal informieren ob es da unterschiedliches "Material" gibt. Die Idee gefällt mir auf jeden Fall gut. Ledermanschette werde ich mir auch besorgen. War heut wieder auf´m Arbeitsamt zwecks Umschulung, die fordern jetzt meine ärztlichen Unterlagen an. Bin mal gespannt was sich da noch so ergibt. Hast du auch Probleme im Beruf oder bleibst du verschont? LG Sternchen

----------


## Knuffel

Hallo Sternchen, 
in welchen Beruf solltst/willst du denn umschulen? Ich glaub ein 100% beschwerdefreien Beruf wird es eh nicht geben. Hände brauchman ja doch überall. Ich mache eine Ausbildung in einem Bürojob (vorerst, hab andere Pläne^^) der wird als gut angesehen, also für Hände, klang so von Ärzten. Ich mein es geht. Doch wenn du viel schreibst oder tippst...sagen wir mal, man spürt die Hände...aber es gibt schlimmere Berufe.
lg Knuffel

----------


## Sternchen152

Hi Knuffel! 
Bisher arbeite ich ja noch in der Schwerstpflege. Für die Hände ist das leider absolutes Gift. Das Umheben der Patienten und Bewegen oder Lagern im Bett ist sehr kontraproduktiv. Laut den Ärzten mache ich das noch 10 Jahre, dann sind die Handgelenke futsch. Eine wirkliche Vorstellung was ich tun möchte hab ich noch nicht. Bürojob fänd ich in Ordnung, aber da was zu finden ist ja bekanntlich auch nicht so leicht. Vielleicht mach ich auch ne Fortbildung - falls das Amt zustimmt - und mach dann so MDK-Einstufungen oder so. Da muss ich nimmer heben wie King-Kong und hab trotzdem noch Kontakt zu meinem "Klientel". Förderlehrer oder dergleichen würde mir auch gefallen, aber im Großen und Ganzen bin ich noch ahnungslos. Schlafen dir auch immer die Hände ein wenn du zu lange am PC arbeitest? Ich nutze ihn privat sehr viel und leider kommt das häufig vor. LG Sternchen

----------


## Knuffel

Guten Abend Sternchen, 
also meine Hände schlafen bei PC Arbeit nicht ein. Was ich merke ist, wenn ich zu lange miene Hände strabaziere, dann kann ich manchmal die hinteren Finger nicht mehr richtig bewegen oder der Schmerz zieht sich dann bis zum Ellenbogen. 
Aber du kannst dir bestimmt den Arbeitsplatz dann auch ergonumisch einrichten. Müsste man bestimmt mal beim Amt und der Krankenkasse nachfragen. 
Deine Idee mit dem Wechsel find ich gut. Hast ja der zeit wirklich ein Knochenjob :/
LG Knuffel

----------


## Himmels_Kind

hey 
so ich habe den eingriff der radius verkürzung nun  hinter mir
die op war am donnerstag
es ist erstaunlich wie anders es sich anfühlt im handgelenk

----------


## Knuffel

Hallo Himmels_Kind, 
wow, wie war es? Große Schmerzen? Wie lange muss es jetzt nun ruhig gestellt bleiben? 
Lg

----------


## wolfbiker

Wirklich, merkt man es?? Das HG ist jetzt erstmal steif oder? ...weiß garnicht was ich zuerst fragen soll  :Cheesy:  Erzähl bisschen was!  :Smiley:

----------


## Himmels_Kind

hey 
ich werde euch mal was über die op und das danach erzählen 
also leider hat bei mir die regionale narkose des arms nicht gewirkt
daher gabs ne vollnarkose 
leider hatte ich sehr große schmerzen
liegt aber auch daran, dass ich sehr schlecht auf schmerzmittel anspring 
ich habe nach der op versucht meine hand nach oben zu bewegen...und es war erstaunlich...es hat sich ganz anders angefrühlt...es war sicherer und nicht mehrt so wackelig
beim ersten verbandswechsel nach der  op habe ich mein handgelenk betrachtet... die vorher sichtbare delle war weg und wo diese vorher war spürte ich nun knochen
es war komisch und faszinierend zu gleich 
ich habe eine gipsschiene und jeden tag wird der verband gewechselt
durfte am 5. tag nach der op nach haus (heute ist der 7. tag nach der op)
am montag werden die fäden gezogen und dann bekomme ich meinen gips
der muss mind. 6 wochen drum bleiben 
habe nun ne platte und 6 schrauben im arm
ich darf meine hand nach oben und nach unten bewegen
drehen darf ich es nicht, liegt bei mir aber daran, dass der nerv dann über die platte reiben würde 
circa 6 wochen gips und ruhe
wenn der gips ab ist fängt die physio an 
es wird ein langer weg
aber er wird sich hoffentlich lohen

----------


## Knuffel

Wow, das klingt ja faszinierend. 
Wegen dem Nerv, was wäre denn, was dem passieren könnte, wenn du die Hand doch mal drehst? Stützen darfst du aber ja? 
Wäre toll, wenn du uns auf den laufenden hälst wie sich das alles entwickelt.  :Smiley:  
lg

----------


## Himmels_Kind

na klar halte ich euch auf dem laufenden 
war heute wieder beim arzt zum verbandswechsel
die narbe ist zwar groß aber verheilt sehr sehr gut
schmerzmittel nehme ich seit mittwochabend nicht mehr, da ich keine schmerzen mehr habe zur zeit 
wenn ich die hand dochmal versehentlich drehe schmerzt es höllisch...aber sehr viel passieren kann da laut arzt nichts 
heute beim verbandswechsel habe ich wieder meinen arm betrachtet und angefasst
und ich war erschrocken, dass ich spüren konnte wo die platte sitzt...komisch...sehr komisches gefühl 
grüße

----------


## Sternchen152

Hallöchen! 
Die Runde hier mal wieder anschubsen! @Himmels-Kind: Wie geht es dir jetzt? Wie hat sich der Zustand deiner Hand verändert! Bin sehr gespannt wie es bei dir noch wird. Auf den Nerv muss man auf jeden Fall toll aufpassen, meiner hat sich nach der OP sehr aufgeführt und ich kann euch sagen Nervenschmerzen sind kein Spaß. Ich musste danach ja sogar in die Schmerzambulanz und hab ne Schmerztherapie bekommen. Ich habe mittlerweilen meinen Besuch bei der Amtsärztin zwecks Umschulung hinter mir und ich muss sagen es war eine sehr positive Untersuchung bei einer guten Ärztin. Sie war sehr höflich, hat mich von Kopf bis Fuss gecheckt und ihre Entscheidung ist das sie eine Umschulung unbedingt befürwortet. Nun müssen sich nur noch meine behandelnden Ärzte einig sein das ich sozusagen austherapiert bin und dann hoffe ich darauf das ich nochmal in einem anderen Beruf "sesshaft" werde. LG

----------


## Himmels_Kind

Hey meine lieben, 
morgen habe ich nen Termin bei dem Arzt der mich operiert hat.
Da soll dann geschaut werden, wie der künstliche Bruch verheilt ist und ob der Gips ab kann.
Ich hoffe es inständig. 
Also ich wurde ja am 09.09. operiert ... naja habe seit  20.09. den gips und ich muss sagen ... am anfang fand ich es furchtbar ... nichts ging alles tat weh es war schrecklich
Mittlerweile komme ich gut
ich bin wieder sehr selbstständig ... 
Schmerzen habe ich an sich nicht mehr
außer wenn ich mal lange unterwegs war und den arm nicht oft hochlegen konnte ... oder wenn ich mal viel gemacht habe 
ich hoffe auf morgen... dass ich endlich mal informationen bekomme wie es nun weitergehen wird... wann die platte rauskommt und ob der bruch schon verheilt is 
Bis dahin ermal

----------


## Sternchen152

Hi! 
Da bin ich echt gespannt was der Arzt morgen sagt. Ich wünsche dir so sehr das alles gut läuft und du soweit als möglich schmerzfrei bleibst. Als ich nach dem Diskusshaving die Hand in Gips hatte war das eigentlich die schmerzfreieste Zeit in meinem Leben - aber ich kann ja nicht immer mit Gips rumlaufen. Hab mir jetzt auf anraten meines Orthopäden für die Hand Lederbandagen bestellt. Die erste Stunde haben sie einen sehr positvien Effekt, weil es ja alles zusammendrückt, aber danach bekomm ich (selbst wenn sie locker ist) solche Schmerzen in der Hand das ich durchdrehen könnte. Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Meine Umschulung ist weiterhin am laufen und in absehbarer Zeit werde ich wieder meinen Job in der Schwerstpflege beginnen. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie lange das ganze halbwegs für mich machbar ist, wie lange ich den Schmerz runter halten kann, denn mir reichen momentan schon ganz normale Tage um ausreichend Schmerzen zu haben, doch ohne einen gescheiten monatlichen Verdienst kann ich mir später meine Umschlung nicht leisten. Eigentlich verrückt: Ich arbeite in einem Beruf der schädliche für meine Hände ist um mir eine Umschulung wegen Schmerzen im Handgelenk leisten zu können! Ich hoffe es geht euch soweit allen gut und bin sehr auf die News von Himmels_Kind gespannt. LG

----------


## Himmels_Kind

Hey meine Lieben... 
ich war heute beim Arzt... 
ALs erstes wurde mir der Gips abgenommen, danach ging es zum Röntgen. 
Als dies dann erledigt war, musste ich wieder warten ... Irgendwann kam dann mein Arzt und schaute mich etwas geknickt an ... und ich fragte ihn "nochmal gips?" ... und er meinte nur "leider ja"
also gings wieder zum gipsen und nun habe ich wieder einen gips
danach gingen wir in sein Behandlungszimmer... dort zeigte er mir mein heutiges Röntgenbild ... und leider sah dieses haargenau so aus, wie das von vor 7 Wochen
ALso auf deutsch ... der künstliche Bruch ist gar nicht zusammengewachsen
meine Knochen stehen still
Nun muss ich Tabletten nehmen, die das Knochenwachstum begünstigen sollen
Und in 14 Tagen muss ich wieder dorthin ... und da wird dann wieder nen Röntgenbild gemacht und ich hoffe, dass sich dann was getan hat 
Drückt mir die Daumen

----------


## Knuffel

Hallo an alle, 
das der Bruch nicht zusammen wächst ist ja doof....klang alles so toll und nun das. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass das wird! 
Zu den Lederbandagen (wie schaut die denn aus?) hatte ich ja schonmal ws geschrieben. Ich habe nur so ein Riemen. Bei mir hilft es, doch irgendwann (als würde mein Handgelenk schmaler werden bzw durch zuviel Bewegung) rutscht es runter, über die Knöchel und dann is der Effekt nicht mehr so da.  
Bei mir läuft zur Zeit alles gut. Habe wenig Schmerzen, kann mich nur n icht aufstützen oder Stoßen, naja und Bowling spielen etc fällt eh aus^^. Was ich sagen will, eigenartiger Weise hab ich zur Zeit weniger Schmerzen im "alltag" bzw gehen sie schneller. Hoffe das bleibt so...oder man hat sich an das neue Stadium schon wieder gewöhnt...
WÜnsch euch allen weiterhin alles Gute!

----------


## Sternchen152

Hallöchen an alle!
@Himmels_Kind: Oh man, das ist ja wirklich besch.....! Ich hoffe das die Tabletten ihre Wirkung zeigen und der Knochen gut zusammenheilt. Halt uns unbedingt auf dem Laufenden! Ich bin sicher das alles wieder gut wird!
@ Knuffel: Die Lederbandage ist so ein extabreiter Riemen - du hattest ihn mir ja schon mal beschrieben - und ich denke das es das selbe Teil ist wie du auch hast. Erstmal ist das Anlegen ja schon eine rasante Sache. Da bei mir ja beide Handgelenke geschädigt sind ist es so das ich im Normalfall schon nach dem anlegen der Bandage die ersten deftigen Schmerzen habe. Aber ich brauche, da das Leder noch recht starr ist, enorm viel Kraft um sie zumindest etwas auf Spannung zu ziehen. Anfangs ist das Gefühl dann gut, weil das Handgelenk erstmal ein bisschen fixiert ist und ich es nicht ständig überdehnen kann. Aber so nach ein - zwei Stunden denk ich mir fällt die Hand vor Schmerzen ab. Dauert auch danach noch Stunden bis die Hand sich wieder halbwegs beruhigt hat. Geht mir echt auf den Keks! Außerdem schläft die rechte Hand immer häufiger ein und braucht sehr lange bis sie wieder aufwacht. Bin echt genervt - Verschlechtert sich zur Zeit alles massiv und wenn ich wieder arbeiten anfange befürchte ich schlimmes. Freut mich, das es dir Knuffel, zur Zeit so gut geht. Mit der Gewöhnung magst du schon recht haben, man lernt mit der Zeit damit umzugehen das es keine schmerzfreien Tage gibt, aber manchmal findet man es einfach nur zum kotzen, so wie ich heute.

----------


## Patient

Hallo Sternchen152, hallo Knuffel, 
ich habe auch Probleme mit den Handgelenken (chronische Sehnenscheidenentzündung). Ich habe deswegen ebenfalls Lederriemen für die Handgelenke. Die helden bei mir auch sehr gut. 
Wenn ich Euch richtig verstanden habe, habt Ihr ganz einfache Bandagen. Es gibt aber auch aufwändigere Lederbandagen, die sind breiter, haben zwei Umlaufriemen, die um die Bandage gelegt und dann zugeschnallt werden sowie eine Daumenschlaufe, die das Verrutschen der Bandage verhindert. 
Versucht es doch mal mit so einer Bandage. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Ihr damit besser klarkommt. Wenn Ihr noch Fragen dazu habt, immer gerne.

----------


## Sternchen152

Hi! 
Vielen Dank für die Info über die Lederbandage und die private Nachricht. Werde mir auf jeden Fall mal in der Apotheke so eine Bandage anschauen wie du sie hast. Mit dem Lederriemen ist das bei mir ne sinnlose Sache. Ich habe bereits nach dem Ranschnallen (weil viel Kraftaufwand) solche Schmerzen im Handgelenk das ich die Lederriemen jetzt schon nicht mehr ran mache. Hast du keine Probleme mit der Daumenschlaufe in Bezug auf Reibung? Ich hatte mal ne andere Bandage mit Daumenschlaufe und da hab ich mir die ganze Innenseite vom Daumen aufgescheuert. Trägst du die Bandagen nur bei Schmerzen oder immer? Hab jetzt am Wochenende eine ganz nette Physiotherapeutin kennengelernt (sie behandelt mein Pony :-), aber natürlich auch Menschen). Sie hat mir angeboten mir das tapen des Handgelenks beizubringen. Dann könnte ich meine Hand im Dienst zumindest tapen. Alles andere fällt ja aufgrund der Hygienevorschriften weg.

----------


## Patient

Hi Sternchen, 
ich fürchte, in der Apotheke wirst Du die Lederbandagen nicht bekommen. Da müsstest Du eher in einem Sanitätshaus fragen. 
Mit der Daumenschlaufe habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme. Eventuell scheuert sie etwas, wenn der Riemen ganz neu ist, aber das geht ganz schnell vorbei. Ganz zu Anfang sind die Lederbandagen vielleicht insgesamt noch ungewohnt zu tragen, aber das gibt sich schnell, weil das Leder sich dem Gelenk gut anpasst. 
Ich trage die Bandage rechts fast immer, also sobald sich Schmerzen ankündigen, kommt sofort die Bandage dran. Links ist es nicht chronisch, da bandagiere ich mich nur bei Bedarf.

----------


## Knuffel

Hallöchen, 
ist ja prima, sternchen, wenn du dir das Tapen zeigen lassen kannst. Ich fand es damals immer sehr praktisch, vorallen beim Sport. Denn es bleibt eine gewisse kontrollierte Bewegungsmöglichkeit, es ist nicht zu steif. 
Bei meinen Texilbandagen hatte ich das manchmal, dass es gescheurt hat. Aber ich denke auch, dass Leder da hautfreundlicher ist.

----------


## Sternchen152

Hallo ihr alle! 
Hoffe das die Kombination aus Tapen auf der Arbeit und Bandage in der Freizeit einen gewissen Erfolg bringt. Wünsche euch ein schmerzfreies Wochenende und bedanke mich für jegliche Hilfestellung.

----------


## xxbadboy3007xx

Hi Ihr Leidensgenossen 
So traurig wie es ist, dennoch bin ich froh Leidensgenossen gefunden zu haben. 
Seit Juni diesen Jahres hab ich ständig Probleme im Handgelenk.
Im Juni musste ich in der Arbeit passen, weil mit der Hand gar nix ging. (Beruf Dreher)
Also bin ich noch am nächsten Tag zu meinem Arzt, und der diagnostizierte eine Entzündung im Handgelenk. Tapeverband und VoltarenGel sollte helfen.
Weit gefehlt. 
Nach 2 Wochen habe ich versucht, die Arbeit wieder aufzunehmen und sofort nach Arbeitsbeginn ging es wieder los. 
Also heim und nix wie ab zu meinem Arzt.
Danach durfte ich zu einem Orthopäden. Der Diagnostizierte erneut Entzündung im Handgelenk bis hoch in den Ellebereich und verpasste mit in der Woche 2 Spritzen. 
Nach gut 2 Wochen war jedoch immer noch keine Besserung eingetreten. Jedoch versuchte ich erneut auf die Arbeit zu gehen was wieder mal nicht ging. 
Nu gings los. 
Als ich wieder zum Orthopäden ging, hieß es plötzlich Sehnenscheidenentzündung. 3 Wochen Gips. 
Nach den Entfernen des Gipses war es jedoch noch schlimmer. 
Nun schickte man mich zum MRT der Halswirbelsäule. Negativ. Danach durfte ich zum Neurologen, wo die Diagnose Ulnaris Syndrom im Ellebogenbereich festgestellt wurde. 2 Tage später lag ich schon unterm Messer. 
Nach einer Woche kam die Schiene ab und die Fäden wurden gezogen. 
Zum Aufbau sollte ich dann zu einem Physiotherapeuten gehen was ich auch machte. 
BESSERUNG? Immer noch nicht. 
Also wieder zu Orthopäden und nun MRT des Handgelenkes.(19.10.2010)
Als ich dann zu meinen Orthopäden gehen wollte, hieß es er sei im Urlaub. Sollte Donnerstag kommender Wocher wieder erscheinen. Dies tat ich auch. Als ich die Praxis betrat, stand ich in einem leeren Wartezimmer und die Arzthelferinnen gaben mir zu verstehen, dass der Orthopäde keine Lust mehr hätte zu praktizieren und ist im Urlaub geblieben. 
Man kam auch nicht an meine Befunde und sonstiges, da dies ja mit einem Passwort geschützt sei.  
Nun ja, nix wie ans Telefon und versuchen einen Termin zu bekommen. Vor Dezember sagte man mir hätte ich keine Chance und das bei jedem Orthopäden. 
letzte Woche am Freitag hatte ich dann  endlich einen Termin aber wie es der Teufel wollte, konnte ich den nicht wahr nehmen, da ich von Donnerstags auf Freitag so starke Bauchkrämpfe hatte, dass ich in die Klinik musste. 
Heute endlich hat es endlich geklappt und nun stellt sich raus, dass alle Behandlungen, die OP und auch die Anwendungen für die Katz gewesen sind. TFCC Läsion im Handgelenk lautet nun der Befund. Nun kann ich warten bis ich im Dezember endlich zur untersuchung in eine Handchirurgie gehen kann. Hier wird aber erst einmal gesprochen und dann ein Termin zur OP. Sozusagen wenn ich Pech hab, bin ich die nächsten 3 Monate immer noch zu Hause und dann knapp 9 Monate bis es hoffentlich besser ist und dass ich wieder arbeiten kann. 
Hat jemand erfahrungen mit einer OP einer TFCC Läsion? 
Bitte Antworten!!!!
So und nun muss ich es meinem Betrieb irgendwie schonend beibringen

----------


## Sternchen152

Hallöchen und herzlich Willkommen bei uns! Auch wenn der Anlass nicht gerade erfreulich ist - schön das du zu uns gefunden hast. Ich habe ebenfalls eine TFCC-Läsion in beiden Handgelenken. Meine -leider sehr lange- Geschichte findest du gleich als ersten Thread. Ich habe insgesamt 18 Jahre damit verbracht von Arzt zu Arzt zu rennen bis ich die Diagnose TFCC-Läsion bekommen habe. Da bei mir der Diskus genau in der Mitte futsch ist kann er nicht genäht werden, so dass man die Läsion lediglich etwas shaven konnte und es wurde Cortison eingespritzt. Wäre der Diskus am Rand eingerissen hätte man ihn nähen können und es wäre eine Schmerzfreiheit wahrscheinlicher gewesen. Hatte danach für 3 Wochen einen Gips - wohl auch weil gleichzeitig das Strecksehnenfach gespalten wurde (hat aber nichts mit der TFCC-Läsion zu tun). Wie groß die OP wird ist also abhängig davon wo die Diskusläsion ist. Die OP findet im Normalfall athroskopisch statt und du darfst noch am selben Tag wieder heim. Auch ist keine Vollnarkose nötig. Wünsche dir das alles gut läuft und du danach wieder schmerzfrei bist. Halt uns doch auf dem Laufenden. LG Sternchen

----------


## Himmels_Kind

Hallo meine Lieben, 
wie versprochen melde ich mich mal wieder und werde weiter von meinem Zustand berichten. 
Wie schon bekannt, wurde mir vor zwei Wochen gesagt, dass mein Knochen nicht zusammengeheilt ist.
Also zwei Wochen Medikamente, Vitamin D und viel Calcium.
Gestern war ich dann wieder im Krankenhaus. 
Erst zum MRT des Handgelenkes...ne dreiviertel Stunde in dieser Röhre liegen mit der Angst, dass eine Mondbeinnekrose vorliegt.
Danach ging es zu meinem Operateur.
Da wurde mir der Gips entfernt und es ging zum Röntgen des Armes, schauen ob der Bruch heilt.
Danach wieder ins Wartezimmer ... Mir ging es ziemlich mies ... da ich mir sehr viele Gedanken machte.
Bin ja nun schon seit 08.09. krank.
Dann rief er mich auf... ich zitterte und ging sehr langsam in seinen Behandlungsraum.
Erst sahen wir uns die MRT Bilder an.
Und zum GLÜCK bin ich da mit einem blauen Auge davongekommen. Das Mondbein ist in Takt.
Dann kamen die Röntgenbilder dran...
Ich war so nervös...
Und zum Glück sah man auf diesen Röntgenbildern dass sich Knochengewebe gebildet hat. 
Daher habe ich nun keinen Gips mehr...
Ich bin "frei" *g* 
so und das beste von allem ... ich darf ab 3.12. wieder arbeiten ... ich habe vor Freude begonnen zu weinen  
seit gestern versuche ich wieder Bewegung in meinen Arm zu bekommen und vorallem das Handgelenk zu bewegen
Ich sage euch ... Es ist ein enormer Unterschied zu vorher
Das Handgelenk ist Stabil und vorallem Schmerzfrei
Es ist so schön 
In fünf Wochen muss ich wieder zur Kontrollen und erneutem Röntgen
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden 
Grüße

----------


## Sternchen152

Hallo Himmels_Kind! 
Ey, das sind ja super Nachrichten. Wie ist das Leben so ohne Gips? Wahrscheinlich musst du jetzt erstmal wieder umlernen.
Melde dich auf jeden Fall wie es dir weiterhin geht und vorallem ob du schmerzfrei bleibst (würde ich dir so sehr wünschen). LG Sternchen

----------


## xxbadboy3007xx

Hallo meine Lieben Leidesgenossen.  
sorry dass ich mich nicht großartig gemeldet habe, aber hatte eine Menge zu klären mit Arbeitgeber und Co.  
Morgen ist es also soweit, ich komm unters Messer. Tolle Klinik und tolller Arzt der mich operieren wird. Wie es gelaufen ist werde ich in den nächsten Tagen Euch mitteilen. 2 - 3 Tage Klinikaufenthalt soll ich einrechnen.  
Also bis denne 
Euer Alex

----------


## Himmels_Kind

Na meine Hübschen  :Grin:  
ich bin jetzt seit dem 03.12.2010 wieder arbeiten.
Und toi toi toi ich bin immer noch schmerzfrei. 
Ich kann meine Hand super bewegen und die platte macht an sich auch keine großen Probleme. 
Am Fraitag muss ich wieder zu ner Kontrolluntersuchung ins Krankenhaus...mal sehen wie sich der ´Knochen entwickelt hat. 
Bis dahin mal wieder 
Eure Himmels_Kind

----------


## Himmels_Kind

Hallo Alex 
Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass es so schmerzfrei wie nur geht abläuft.
Wünsche dir alles gute

----------


## Sternchen152

Hallo Ihr Lieben! 
@Himmels_Kind: Freu mich rießig für dich das alles so gut gelaufen ist und wünsche dir von ganzen Herzen das du schmerzfrei bleibst. 
@Alex: Super das es nun doch noch so schnell mit einem OP-Termin geklappt hat. Bin sehr gespannt wie es dir danach geht und wünsche dir einen besseren Verlauf als bei mir. Ich habe vor 4 Wochen das arbeiten wieder angefangen und könnte eingehen vor Schmerzen. Allerdings kann ich auch positives berichten: Meine Umschulung ist durch - war alles problemlos und die zuständigen Berater sehr nett. Hoffe dann zumindest eine Schmerzreduktion zu haben. Lg Sternchen

----------


## Sternchen152

Hallo ihr Lieben! 
Ich hoffe es geht euch allen gut. Ich war am Montag beim Handchirurgen meines Vertrauens  (620 Kilometer einfache Fahrstrecke!) und bin sehr dankbar dafür das ich zu ihm kommen konnte. Leider gibt es mehr Defizite in den Händen als gedacht. Ich habe Bouchardarthrosen in den Fingern mit Gelenkspaltverschmälerung, Radiocarpalarthrose im rechten und 
linken Handgelenk, Zysten im os scaphoideum am linken Handgelenk, Diskusläsion beidseitig, das Radioulnargelenk rechts ist locker, eine alte Fraktur am Os capitatum (von der ich nichts mitbekommen habe) und die bekannte Ulna-Minus-Variante. Mittlerweilen kommen auch noch Schmerzen im Ellenbogen hinzu. Der Arzt vermutet nun eine seronegative rheumatische Grunderkrankung. In 2 Wochen habe ich nun einen Termin in der Rheumatologie und ich bin gespannt ob sich der Verdacht bestätigt. Sollte es so sein, werden irgendwann einzelne saniernde handchirurgische Maßnahmen folgen und ich hoffe das auch ich eines Tages mal wieder ein schmerzreduziertes Leben führen kann. Ich grüße Euch alle ganz herzlich. LG Sternchen

----------


## Sternchen152

Hallo ihr Lieben! 
Kurze Rückmeldung:
Rheuma wurde ausgeschlossen. Hab zwar einen erhöhten Entzündungswert, und laut Knochenszinitgraphie auch "arbeitende" Hände und Fußgelenke, aber kein Rheuma. Wurde wieder in Handchirurgie geschickt. Diesmal andere Handchirurgie, anderer (bekannter) Arzt. Der meint nun die Schmerzen können nicht von den Handgelenken kommen den die würden ja gar nicht so schlecht aussehen. Er kann da nur wenig erkennen. AHHHHHHHHHH ja! Er vermutet Borreliose. Also hab ich nen Test machen lassen und auch da: KEINE Borreliose. Also keine Ahnung was ich nun habe, wie kaputt die Hände wirklich sind. Sicher weiß ich nur, das ich weiterhin Schmerzen habe, die immer schlimmer werden. Schmerzmitteltechnisch hilft nahezu nichts. Der Vorschlag meines HA ist nun Antidepressiva + Morphium. Aus diesem Grund hab ich nun nen neuen Thread aufgemacht. Ich grüße Euch LG Sternchen

----------


## Sternchen152

Hallo! 
Da ich nun von mehreren Leuten erfahren habe, das sie diesen Thread weiterhin verfolgen aktualisiere ich mal. 
Die vorgeschlagene OP, Teilversteifung links und Versteifung rechts, habe ich erfolgreich verdrängt.
Ich habe beschlossen kein Antidepressiva und Morphium zu nehmen und stattdesen eine Röntgenreiztherapie gemacht und den Hausarzt gewechselt.
Er ist praktischerweise nicht nur Arzt sondern auch Chiropraktiker und hat ne Ahnung von Osteopathie.
Er hat diagnostiziert das ich ein schweres Schulter-Arm-Syndrom habe. Die Muskeln sind sehr verspannt, drücken auf Gelenke und Nerven. 
Er hat begonnen mich osteopathisch zu behandeln, ich habe Medikamente zur Muskellockerung genommen, gehe 2x die Woche zur KG und lass mir meine Tender-Points wegdrücken. Außerdem hat er mich nochmal per Blut auf Borreliose, Rheuma, alle bekannten und wohl auch schon ausgestorbenen Krankheiten untersucht.
Anfangs wurden die Schmerzen schlimmer, doch mittlerweilen habe ich in der linken Hand nur noch wenig Schmerzen. Die rechte Hand ist leider noch nicht viel besser, doch sie ist auch muskulär die größere Katastrophe. Sobald dieses Problem besser ist, starte ich nochmal eine Röntgenreiztherapie. Ich habe meinen Umschlungsplatz und starte bald in meinen neuen Beruf als Kauffrau im Gesundheitswesen. Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen, wir kriegen den Schmerz unter!!! LG Sternchen

----------


## Himmels_Kind

_ 
Hallo meine Lieben, 
 nun melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort. 
 Es ist nun fast ein Jahr vergangen seit meiner Radiusverkürzungsosteotomie.
 Am 09.09. 2011 wird es auf den Tag genau ein Jahr. 
 In diese Jahr hat sich vieles verbessert. nicht nur die Schmerzen waren nach der OP weg, sondern die Bewegungen waren sicherer, das Handgelenk war stabiler und alles in allem hat es sich besser angefühlt. 
 Meine Platte und die 6 Schrauben habe ich weiterhin im Arm.
 Auch damit komme ich gut klar und es gibt keinerlei Probleme. 
 Am Freitag (09.09.2011 - ja es ist ein Zufall) muss ich wieder in die Uniklinik zur Kontrolluntersuchung.
 Bei dieser Untersuchung soll geklärt werden, ob ich die Platte behalte oder ob sie wieder entfernt wird.
 ich bin gespannt wie es wird. 
 Links habe ich ja auch einen Ulna reduktionsdefekt von knapp 2 cm.
 Bisher habe ich jedoch noch keine Schmerzen.
 Daher habe ich auch noch keine OP in Betracht gezogen. Aber wenn die Schmerzen beginnen sollten, werde ich mich auch am linken handgelenk operieren lassen. 
 Ich wünsche euch alles gute_

----------


## wolfbiker

Moin moin, 
ist ja schon länger her, dass ich mich hier zu Wort gemeldet habe. Erstmal schön zu hören, dass es bei euch schon mal etwas in die richtige Richtung geht. 
Zu Dir, *Himmels_Kind:* Wielange ging es nach der OP, bis du wieder vollständig einsatzfähig warst? Fühlt sich deine Hand nun so an, als wäre nie was gewesen? Ist dein Handgelenk in irgendeiner Hinsicht versteift worden? 
Offenbar scheint die UlnaMinus ja nicht pauschal Probleme zu machen. Bei mir ist es das recht HG, welches trotz Ulna Minus fit ist - im Gegensatz zum linken HG.  
@*Sternchen152:* Wie geht es dir denn mittlerweile? Hat die Osteopathie was genutzt? Sind die Verspannungen wirklich die Ursache des Problems oder die Begleiterscheinung? (Denn wenn es immer weh tut verspannt man doch durch die Fehlhaltung schon ziemlich) 
Bei mir hat sich leider fast garnichts getan, nur dass die Beschwerden sich verschlimmert haben und die Ärzteschaft nach wie vor ratlos ist. Das Krafttraining, welches mir empfohlen wurde, schlägt nicht wirklich an.
Von dieser Knochenosteotomie wollte ich bisher noch nichts wissen, weil mir JEDER davon abrät: 
 Handgelenk wird versteift, Erfolgsquote ca. 50%, die restl. Knochen / Bänder hätten sich schon auf den schiefen Zustand eingestellt, seeehr langer Heilungsprozess, was weiß ich nicht noch alles.  
Was ist da nun dran? Was kannst du mir davon bestätigen oder widerlegen, Himmels_Kind? 
Danke schon mal
Ciao

----------


## Sternchen152

Hallo wolfbiker!!! 
Schön das du dich mal wieder meldest! Schade das es dir nicht besser geht - aber da können wir uns die (schmerzenden) Hände geben  :Cry: . Leider habe ich seit einigen Wochen ständig Übelkeit und Erbrechen, weshalb ich vorerst auf jegliche Schmerzmittel verzichte. War deshalb auch schon in der Klinik und die Ärzte haben eine Zwölffingerdarm- und Magenschleimhautentzündung diagnostiziert. Die Medikamente dagegen lösen in Kombination mit Schmerzmittel (was natürlich auch nicht toll für den Magen ist) Benommenheit bei mir aus. Das beste was ich bisher getan habe ist sicherlich das ich meinen Job gewechselt habe. Dadurch habe ich schon mal wesentlich weniger Schmerzen. Aber schmerzlos bin ich leider nicht. Die Osteopatie ist super- aber sie kann mir auch nur einen Teil der Schmerzen nehmen - der Rest kommt wahrscheinlich vom Discus. Laut neuem MRT ist der auch in der linken Hand hinüber, außerdem ein alter Bruch der wahrscheinlich auch reizt, und dies schmerzt, und natürlich mal wieder Arthrose. Außerdem sind an mehreren Stellen und an den Fingern Entzündungsherde zu sehen. Im Moment heißt es durchhalten bis sich der Magen wieder mal beruhigt und dann wird weiter geforscht und getestet.... aber versteift wird nix!!! Wünsch dir alles Gute und meld dich doch mal wieder wie´s bei dir weitergeht. LG Sternchen152

----------


## wolfbiker

Hallo Sternchen, 
das mit deinem Magen hört sich nicht gut an.  :Sad:  Da will man eine Baustelle zumachen und schafft sich dafür an anderer Stelle eine neue. 
Zu was für einem Beruf hast du übergewechselt? Seine Hände braucht man doch überall irgendwie, oder? 
Was wird denn Momentan behandelt? Die Entzündungsherde entstehen auf Grund der Arthrose, richtig?  
Was weißt du über Nervenleitgeschwindigkeiten? 
Ich habe mal wieder paar alte Befunde rausgekramt und erstmals bewusst auf diese Zeilen gestoßen:  
"Amplituden der MSAP beidseits regelrecht, wenngleich (sic) eine Amplitudenminderung mehr als 50% (formal pathologisch) der zu Ungunsten der linken Seite auffällt". 
"[..] bis auf eine formal im Seitenvergleich reduzierte Antwort des MSAP". 
MSAP = Muskelsummenaktionspotential.
Ist das belangloses Zeug oder wieso wies der Arzt mich seinerzeit nicht auf diese Tatsache hin? Hat man sowas einfach oder kann sowas ursächlich für div. Beschwerden sein? 
Gruß

----------


## Anja1234

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe mich im Januar 2011 bei einem Arbeitsunfall am Handgelenk verletzt. 
Im August 2011 wurde eine ASK gemacht, der Diskus war gerissen und musste genäht werden. Zusätzlich wurde festgestellt, das ich eine Knorpelschädigung 3. Grades am os hamatum habe. Das Handgelenk wurde 6 Wochen ruhig gestellt (3Wochen Oberarmgips, 3Wochen Unterarmgips). Danach bekam ich Ergotherapie, was jedoch nicht zur gewünschten Bewegungserlangung führte. Zusätzlich bekam ich 2 Wochen später Physiotherapie verschrieben. Zu Beginn erzielten wir tolle Erfolge. Diese Erfolge stellten sich vor ca. 4 Wochen ein. Mein Handgelenk sei Therapieresistent, Streckung und Drehung funktionieren nur minimal und sind immer noch Schmerzbehaftet. Bei der Streckung geht es in Richtung Gelenkversteifung, irgendetwas blockiert. Ab und an schwillt die Hand auch an, Ruheschmerz und übermäßiges Schwitzen. Mein Arzt erteilte mir zwei Wochen Physiotherapieverbot (da diese extrem Schmerzhaft war). Seither werden die Ruheschmerzen, Schwitzen weniger und es schwillt gar nicht mehr an. Letzte Woche wurde ein MRT angeordnet. Nun erzählte mir der Radiologe ich hätte einen Morbus Sudeck (dies konnte ich mittlerweile widerlegen, da alle Symptome rückläufig sind und diese Entkalkungsflecken hatte ich auch auf dem MRT Bild vom letzten Jahr, ich arbeite seit 10Jahren mit Menschen mit Behinderung und meine Hände sind im Dauereinsatz, also könnte diese Entkalkungen auch Abnutzungsbedingt sein, ebenfalls bin ich auch nicht extrem sensibel was Berührungen angeht, keine Schmerzen an den Narben etc.. Also Morbus Sudeck ist definitiv eine Fehldiagnose oder Schnelldiagnose die halt grad gepasst hat ;-) 
Als nächstes meinte der Radiologe meine Elle wäre zu lang, deshalb steht der Diskus enorm unter Druck und folglich ist der Diskus wieder verletzt. 
Nun zu meiner Frage (puh langer Roman), wie kann es sein das nun plötzlich die Elle zu lang sein soll? Das hätte man doch auch schon im MRT Bild vom Juli 2011 sehen müssen bzw. evt auch während der ASK? Und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, muss man das Handgelenk nicht in einer bestimmten Position "ablichten" um wirklich sagen zu können das die Elle zu lang wäre (Ball in der Hand und die Hand leicht nach oben gestreckt?). 
Naja, es ist ziemlich blöde, ich bin seit 5Monaten krank geschrieben, kämpfe mit der BG das sie meinen Fall anerkennen, und mein Handgelenk versteift gerade.
Solange bleib ich einfach einarmiger Pirat HAR HAR ;-).  
Habe mir mal all eure Beiträge durch gelesen, es ist wirklich eine endlose Odyssee. Ich wünsche  euch allen an dieser Stelle gute Besserung! Wie geht es euch denn momentan mit euren Handgelenken? 
Gruß Anja

----------


## hasimaus

Hallo zusammen ich hatte im vergangenen Jahr an beiden Ellenbogen sulcus ulnaris op und an der rechten Hand cts op. Nun habe ich aber Schmerzen in beiden Ellenbogen die sich anfühlen als wären 1000 Nadeln in den Wunden und mein rechtes Handgelenk kann ich auch nicht mehr richtig bewegen. Meine rechte Hand fühlt sich an als wenn sie 2x so dick wäre wie normal. Mein Arzt meint ich müsse abwarten das wird sich legen. Was kann nur sein und was könnte ich gegen die Scmerzen machen, langsam werde ich verrückt. Ich kann auch nicht richtig damit zufassen weil auch keine Kraft ist.Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten 
LG hasimaus

----------


## Anja1234

Leider kenne ich mich mit der slucus ulnaris op nicht aus. Wie lange dauert der Heilungsprozess bei dieser OP? Hat dir dein Arzt einen Zeitraum genannt? Bist du noch im zeitlichen Rahmen? Hast du auch Probleme bzw. Schmerzen wenn dich jemand am Ellenbogen berührt? Mir hat man die Schnelldiagnose Morbus Sudeck vor die "Füße geworfen", wobei ich das recht schnell selbst entkräften konnte ;-). Lass dich nicht entmutigen und kontaktiere deinen Arzt wenn die Schmerzen weiterhin so stark sind. Und wenn dich der Arzt abwimmeln möchte, bleib hartnäckig. Denn es ist ja nicht sinnvoll sich Tag für Tag mit starken Schmerzen zu quälen! Entschuldige, wenn ich dir nicht wirklich weiterhelfen konnte. Wünsche dir dennoch gute Besserung.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Sternchen,
ja, mit dem Magen geht es dir so wie mir vor Jahren. Meine Gastritis ist durch die Medikamente schon chronisch trotz starker Magenmittel. Wenn du langfristig Schmerzmittel nehmen musst, dann bitte unbedingt immer einen Magenschoner miteinnehmen. Zu deinen sonstigen Beschwerden kann ich dir leider keinen Erfahrungswert mitgeben.

----------


## prettybutterfly

Hallo zusammen,
ich war sehr froh eure Beiträge zu sehen, und mitzubekommen das auch andere unter ähnlichen Problemen leidên. 
Also kurz zu mir und meiner Geschichte:
Also mit 14 fingen meine Handgelenke plötzlich extrem an zu schmerzen. Zuerst nur das rechte und nach etwa einem Monat auch das linke. Es gab keinen Tag mehr ohne Schmerzen. An Sport oder ähnliches war nicht mehr zu denken. Nur leider darf man bei uns laut Gesetz nur 1 Monat lang vom Sportunterricht befreit werden, und dann muss man zum Amtsarzt. Der befreit einen aber nur mir eindeutigem Befund. Also musste ich irgendwie so schnell wie möglich zum Orthopäden. Zum Glück hatte ich eine super Sportlehrerin, die mir da mehr Zeit gegeben hat, da dies echt nicht anders möglich war. 
Ok der Arzt meinte dann es sein beidseitig eine Entzündung, die aber wieder weg gehen würde. Er meinte das käme von meinen Hobbys, da ich seid ich 6 bin Gitarre spiele und auch Torwart im Fußball war. Ich solle einfach immer bei Belastungen Bandagen tragen, und dazu 1 Jahr kein Sport mehr machen. 
Nachdem ich also Fußball aufgegeben hatte, die blöden Bandagen beim Schreiben und Gitarre spielen  benutz hatte und auch im Sport keine Handgelenksbelastungen mehr gemacht hatte wurden die Schmerzen aber nicht besser.
Also nach 1 Jahr wieder hin und ich wurde zum MRT geschickt. Dort sollte mein Diskus und gegebenenfalls eine Plusvariante des Radius überprüft werden.
Das MRT wurde ohne Kontrastmittel gemacht und wie ich lesen konnte scheint da ja eig. überhaupt keine Möglichkeit gewesen zu sein mein Diskus zu überprüfen. 
Auf jedemfall stand dann in dem Bericht das beidseitig der Diskus unauffällig ist. Rechts stand das ich eine Plusvariante des Radius habe. Verwirrender weise steht beim linken Handgelenk "zeigt sich AUCH HIER eine Plusvariante der ULNA".. und in der Beurteilung beidseits Plusvariante des Radius.
Meinen Orthopäden hat der Wiederspruch aber nicht gestört, er hat sich die Bilder nicht mal angeschaut sondern einfach gesagt ich hätte beidseitig eine Plusvariante des Radius, was ja einer Ulna Minusvariante gleichkommt, wenn ich recht informiert bin.
Das sei aber alles nicht so schlimm, ich dürfte halt keinen Handgelenksbelastenden Beruf wie Dachdecker (als wäre das der einzige) lernen, und bei Schmerzen soll ich Voltaren nehmen. Bandagieren soll ich in Belastungssituationen und dann wäre alles in Ordung und ich hätte keine Schmerzen mehr. Eine Op wäre nicht sinnvoll. 
Jetzt mehr als ein Jahr später habe ich immer noch starke Schmerzen in beiden Handgelenken, an Sport ist nicht mehr zu denken. Wenn ich in der Schule viel oder schnell schreiben muss habe ich so starke Schmerzen, dass ich danach nicht mal mehr einen Stft in der rechten Hand halten kann. Voltaren hilft bei mir gar nicht, aber mein Arzt nimmt mich nicht ernst. 
Ich bin aber erst 16, daher soll ich keine Schmerzmittel bekommen, und meine Eltern sind der Meinung das wäre alles nicht so schlimm und der Arzt (der im Übrigen ein Freund meines Vaters ist) habe eh Recht. 
Daher die Frage, wie geht es euch jetzt nach der Op, kann man so eine OP auch für beide Hände empfelen? (da müsste ich ja 2 Arme in Gips tragen) 
Gibts es irgendeine Möglichkeit die Schmerzen zu lindern??  
LG

----------


## Norina

Hallo alle zusammen (:
anscheinend ist das Thema schon etwas älter aber ich verzweifel grade ziemlich...
Ich bin weiblich 16 Jahre und habe ebenfalls ne Ulna minus Variante.
2005 hatte ich 3 mal in einem Jahr den Arm gebrochen, sowohl Elle als auch Speiche und wurde 5 mal operiert. Bei der letzen OP ist dann einer der Drähte abgebrochen, aber die Mühe ihn wieder raus zu holen hat man sich nicht gemacht (soviel dazu -.-) mittlerweile habe ich 24 stunden am Tag Schmerzen und als ich dann zum Arzt gegangen bin, kahms raus... Meine Elle ist zu kurz und dadurch dass meine Handgelenke zu dünn sind, habe ich ebenfalls ein Kapaltunnelsyndrom (hat meine Oma auch gehabt... meine Oma). Daraufhin verwies mich mein Chirurg an die Universitätklinik nach Bochum wo ich allerdings erfahren musste, dass der behandelnde Arzt nicht mehr praktiziert. Also zurück zum alten... er erklärte mir das wir eine Menge Zeit hätten (seh ich nicht so denn die Schmerzen machen mich etwas verrückt) naja abgewartet und abgewartet mittlerweile schon eine lange Zeit her. Gesehen hat man das ganze übrigens auf Röntgenbildern da meine Elle mittlerweile einen cm unterhalb der eigentlichen Position ist...
MRT und Nervenübertragung auch gemacht Befunde alle da...
Also bitte bitte bitte wenn das hier jemand lesen sollte der mehr erfahrungen hat, bitte meldet euch, denn mittlerweile hängt wegen der ganzen geschichte der Haussegen schief und mir vergeht langsam der Mut.. 
Danke schonmal im Vorraus und bitte bitte helft mir.
lieben gruß,
Norina

----------


## Sternchen152

Hallo Norina!!!
Erstmal willkommen "im Club". 
Such dir zuallererst mal einen Arzt der dich und deine Schmerzen ernst nimmt.
Sonst steuerst du direkt auf den Weg eines chronischen Schmerzpatienten zu - ich sprech da aus Erfahrung.
Dann solltest du dir eine Handchirurgie suchen.
Ob du dich dann operieren lässt kannst du nach der Untersuchung ja selbst entscheiden  :Peinlichkeit: . 
Wir haben hier ganz unterschiedliche Erfahrungen mit dem Thema OP gemacht.
Am allerwichtigsten ist aber das du möglichst schnell deine Schmerzen los wirst  oder sie zumindest eingeschränkt werden, da gibts ja heutzutage auch gute nicht-operative Methoden.
Und halt uns doch auf dem laufenden 
LG Sternchen

----------


## Norina

Danke schonmal für die Antwort  :Smiley:  mein problem ist nur das meine eltern von dem besagten arzt sehr angetan sind...
vorerst habe ich massagen bekommen vom physiotherapeuten durch die sich der schmerz vom kapaltunnel etwas einschränken lässt.( Bei interesse melden  :Zwinker: ) ich würde nur gerne einen qualifizierten arzt finden da ich mit 16 jahren ja noch ein küken in der szene bin, möchte ich dass einfach mal endlisch schluss ist mit der sache /: falls man was mitbekommt, wäre ich euch außerordentlich dankbar mir den wunderheiler zu nennen  :Smiley: 
mir gehts auf jedenfall schonmal besser wenn ich höre, dass ich nicht alleine bin und man nun gemeinsam nach einem weg suchen kann um aus der sache rauszukommen.  
Liebe grüße
Norina

----------


## Lillyana

Hallo 
ich hatte einen Diskusriss ulnarseitig durch einen Arbeitsunfall durch Fremdverletzung der in einer Arthroskopie geglättet wurde.Da nach knapp 4 Monaten keine Besserung zu spüren war,wurde ein erneutes MRT gemacht und festgestellt dass der Diskuss jetzt wohl an diversen Stellen gerissen ist.
Jetzt soll er je nach Befund teilweise oder komplett entfernt werden.
Hatte das schonmal jemand von Euch?
Wann kann man wieder arbeiten(bin Krankenschwester )und muss man nach der Op ein Gips o.ä wie bei einer Naht vom Diskus tragen? 
Über eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar!

----------


## Manolo.Rox

Erstmal "Hallo" an alle... 
und ist dieses Thema noch aktuell oder sollte man über manche Dinge nicht zuviel schreiben :Huh?: !!! 
Nur kurz... habe seit ca. 6 Monaten im rechten Handgelenk schmerzen... ziemlich da wo der Diskus seine kreise zieht. Laut MRT (mit KM) hab ich aber nix...eh klar... also schon bei zwei Handspezis gewesen... natürlich hab ich bei denen ja auch nix... sagt ja der MRT Befund...bin also rein medizinisch vollends gesund xD schmerzen sind im Ruhezustand genau so vorhanden wie bei manchen Bewegungen der Hand oder beim abstützen. 
PS: war beim lesen sehr bestürzt über so manches Schicksal hier... puhhhh... da machst was mit bist hundert bist...

----------

